# Giới thiệu 4 dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng có doanh thu bán ra cao nhất tại đại lý quận 2



## truchailongvan (27/1/21)

*GIỚI THIỆU 4 DÒNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG TỐT NHẤT VÀ BÁN CHẠY NHẤT TẠI HẢI LONG VÂN*

_Máy lạnh tủ đứng_ là dòng xuất hiện đầu tiên trong top những sản phẩm máy lạnh bán chạy nhất và được ưa chuộng lắp đặt nhiều nhất trong những năm gần đây bởi khả năng làm lạnh nhanh chóng sau khi khởi động và dễ lắp đặt.

Tiêu biểu là dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin:
_Máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin_ dường như đã trở thành một cụm từ, một sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của người tiêu dùng, bởi lẽ sự chất lượng không chỉ đến từ lời quảng cáo nữa mà thay vào đó là lời nhận xét, đánh giá của hàng trăm khách hàng đã từng sử dụng.
Để tìm hiểu 3 dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng còn lại, mời các bạn tiếp tục theo dõi bài viết!

***Tham khảo thêm:
- Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh tủ đứng chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất 
- Máy lạnh tủ đứng 10Hp - 10 ngựa








Hãy cùng điểm qua một vài nét chính của _máy lạnh tủ đứng_ Daikin tốt nhất này nhé:


Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan/Trung Quốc; Thái Lan và Malaysia.
Có 2 dòng: Tiêu chuẩn và Inverter, được chia làm 2 dòng máy thổi trực tiếp và nối ống gió.
Có thể nói máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin là dòng máy có nhiều model nhất, nhiều nơi sản xuất và đa dạng công suất nhất.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho dàn lạnh và 4 năm cho block.
Dưới đây là bảng tham khảo dành cho các công suất và nơi sản xuất của dòng máy lạnh tủ đứng Daikin này. Tuy nhiên đây chỉ là tóm tắt sơ lược, để biết thêm chi tiết, vui lòng gọi vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ tốt nhất nhé.

Công suất: 3.0hp – 5.5hp sản xuất tại Malaysia: 27.800.000đ – 44.700.500đ.
Công suất: 5.0hp – 10hp sản xuất Thái Lan: 59.800.000đ – 82.200.000đ.
Công suất: 10hp – 20hp sản xuất Thái Lan: 85.000.000đ – 153.000.000đ.
Công suất: 2.0hp – 6.0hp sản xuất Thái Lan/Trung Quốc: 32.400.000đ – 60.900.000đ










BẢNG XẾP HẠNG 4 DÒNG MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG TỐT NHẤT.


Máy lạnh tủ đứng Dakin.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic.
Máy lạnh tủ đứng LG.
CHẤT LƯỢNG TẠI TRỜI ÂU CỦA MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG MITSUBISHI HEAVY.

_Máy lạnh tủ đứng_ Mitsubishi Heavy xét về độ nổi tiếng thì kém cạnh Daikin một chút vì căn bản điện lạnh không phải mảng chính của thương hiệu chuyên về sản xuất máy bay này. Tuy nhiên, bên trời Âu thì Mitsubishi gần như là phổ biến nhất đấy nhé, vì sao ư? Vì máy lạnh tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn của châu Âu và đa số là được xuất khẩu sáng bên đó là chủ yếu.







Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan/Trung Quốc.
Có 1 dòng: Tiêu chuẩn.
Được sản xuất theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, và dường như không bao giờ xê dịch dù là xuất sang châu Âu hay các nước khác, vì thế máy lạnh tủ đứng Mitsubishi Heavy luôn mang độ bền bỉ cao và ít khi bị sự cố.
Công suất hoạt động: 3.0hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 26.300.000đ – 37.800.000đ.
Chế độ bảo hành: 2 năm cho toàn máy. 
MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG PANASONIC LÀ NIỀM KIÊU HÃNH CỦA THƯƠNG HIỆU.
_Máy lạnh tủ đứng_ Panasonic là một trong những sản phẩm giúp tạo nên tên tuổi của hãng này. Nếu ai đã từng sử dụng các mặt hàng như tủ lạnh, máy giặt hay ti vi thì chắc chắn máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic sẽ làm bạn rất hài lòng.







Công nghệ: Nhật Bản.
Sản xuất: Malaysia.
Có 2 dòng: Tiêu chuẩn và Inverter.
Có thể nói máy lạnh tủ đứng Malaysia là sự tích hợp những gì tốt nhất từ 2 nền công nghệ tiên tiến của Nhật và Malay, vì thế, không ngoa đâu khi nói rằng máy lạnh tủ đứng Panasonic là niềm kiêu hãnh của thương hiệu đấy.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.0hp – 5.5hp.
Giá tham khảo: 19.000.000đ – 34.000.000đ.
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho toàn máy.
MÁY LẠNH TỦ ĐỨNG LG VÀ NÉT THANH THOÁT TỪ THIẾT KẾ.

_Máy lạnh tủ đứng_ LG có lợi thế từ đất nước của mình, do đó mà các thiết kế và chất lượng làm mát của dòng máy lạnh này thiên về hơi hướng dịu dàng và vô cùng thanh thoát, bạn sẽ có cảm tưởng như không hề ngồi dưới làn gió của máy lạnh mà là sự nhẹ nhàng của khí trời thiên nhiên. Tin tôi đi, máy lạnh tủ đứng LG chắc chắn sẽ làm bạn hài lòng đấy.







Công nghệ: Hàn Quốc.
Sản xuất: Thái Lan.
Có 1 dòng: Inverter. Hãng chỉ tập trung sản xuất mặt hàng về Inverter nhằm đáp ứng nhu cầu muốn sử dụng máy lạnh nhưng ngại vì tiền điện quá cao.
Dù là sản xuất theo Inverter nhưng giá máy của máy lạnh tủ đứng LG có khi lại rẻ hơn dòng tiêu chuẩn của các hãng khác rất nhiều. Bên cạnh đó, nét thiết kế thanh thoát, nhẹ nhàng của Hàn cũng ghi điêm rất nhiều trong mắt khách hàng.
Công suất hoạt động: 2.5hp – 10hp.
Giá tham khảo: 23.400.000đ – 70.000.000đ
Chế độ bảo hành: 1 năm cho toàn máy.






KẾT LẠI.

Vậy là Hải Long Vân cũng đã giới thiệu qua 4 dòng _máy lạnh tủ đứng_ tốt nhất thị trường điện lạnh hôm nay rồi. Hi vọng với những thông tin bổ ích này sẽ giúp bạn phần nào tìm ra được dòng máy phù hợp nhất với mình nhé!!

Hotline 0909 787 022, hãy gọi cho chúng tôi khi bạn cần một một lời tư vấn, báo giá và khảo sát công trình miễn phí 24/7 nhé. Rất cảm ơn các bạn vì đã tin tưởng chúng tôi!

Link bài viết: https://maylanhhailongvan.vn/tin-tuc/hay-de-hai-long-van-ke-ban-4-dong-may-lanh-tu-dung-tot-nhat.html


----------

